# ارجو المساعدة باسرع وقت ممكن



## مهندسة البصرة (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مطلوب مني تصميم دائرة PCM-DPCM اي تحويل من pcm الى dpcm فاأرجو من يعرف شي عن تصميمها او مخطط عنها يضم مجموعة blocks يبين تصميمها.وماهي الادوات المستخدمه على العلم مطلوب تصميمها بالmicrocontroller .انشالله تفيدوني بمعلوماتكم


----------



## مهندسة البصرة (15 ديسمبر 2011)

اذا اي احد عنده معلومه ممكن ان تفيد بالبحث عن الي احتاجه او وين ممكن اجده لايبخل علي بانتظار الردود مع الشكر


----------



## amirengineer (15 ديسمبر 2011)

حقيقة لا أعلم كيف تسير آلية ال pcm-dpcm و لكن م/ماجد عباس في منتدي الإلكترونيات.  يمكنه مساعدتك جداً في التصميم بالميكروكنترولر لأنه خبير فيه.....كل ما عليكي هو شرح كيفية العمل و ان شاء الله تجدي الحل


----------



## مهندسة البصرة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا تسلم على الرد

يقوم التضمين النبضي الشفري التفاضلي (أو dpcm) بتشفير قيم التضمين النبضي الشفري pcm إلى اختلافات بين القيمة الحالية والقيمة المتوقعة. ويقوم أحد اللوغاريتمات بالتنبؤ بالعينة التالية بناءًا على العينات السابقة، أما المُشفّر فيقوم فقط بتخزين الاختلاف بين هذا التنبؤ وبين القيمة الفعلية. فإذا كان التوقع معقولاً، يمكن استخدام بتات أقل لتمثيل نفس المعلومات. أما بالنسبة للمواد السمعية، فيسهم هذا النوع من التشفير في خفض عدد البتات المطلوب في كل عيّنة بنسبة 25% مقارنة بالتضمين النبضي الشفري.


----------

